Ask HN: Can You Build a CPU? - max_
======
PaulHoule
It can be done:

[https://www.evilmadscientist.com/2016/6502/](https://www.evilmadscientist.com/2016/6502/)

is a minicomputer implementation of the 6502. You can also make a "soft core"
than can be uploaded to an FPGA, see

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_microprocessor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_microprocessor)

Some of those are open source. Probably the simplest CPU architecture for the
CPU hacker is

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_triggered_architectu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_triggered_architecture)

which is not only easy to design, but lets you add custom processing units
such that you can codesign the chip with the software it runs.

~~~
max_
Wow, this is amazing. Thanks.

------
tdeck
[https://www.homebrewcpuring.org/](https://www.homebrewcpuring.org/)

Enjoy :)

